# Nvidia verklagt Samsung und Qualcomm



## SimonG (5. September 2014)

Nvidia verklagt Samsung und Qualcomm 

Der erfolgreiche Entwickler von Grafikchips zieht in den USA gegen Samsung und Qualcomm vor Gericht. Die beiden Hersteller sollen Nvidia's Patente unerlaubt nutzen.
Nvidia fordert Schadensersatz und den Handel mit Samsung Galaxy Smartphones zu stoppen, sofern diese Qualcomm Adreno, ARM Mali oder PowerVR Grafikarchitekturen nutzen.
Laut Nvidia hat es erfolglose Verhandlungen über die Patente mit Samsung gegeben. Jedoch argumentierte Samsung, dass man der falsche Ansprechpartner wäre und verwies auf Zulieferer.
Konkret geht es um Patente auf programmierbare Shader, unified Shader und parallele Verarbeitung von Daten auf der GPU.
Warum Nvidia nicht auch gegen ARM (Mali) und Imagination Techologies (PowerVR) vorgeht, obwohl diese Firmen explizit in der Pressemeldung beschuldigt werden, wird nicht weiter erklärt.

Nvidia betont, dass dies die erste Patentklage in der Firmengeschichte ist. Gerichtliche Auseinandersetzungen rund um Patente gab es allerdings bereits.

Quellen:
NVIDIA Launches Patent Suits Focused on Samsung Galaxy Phones, Tablets | NVIDIA Blog
Nvidia im Patentstreit mit Samsung und Qualcomm | heise online


----------



## Freakless08 (5. September 2014)

SimonG schrieb:


> Der beliebte Entwickler von Grafikchips zieht in den USA gegen Samsung und Qualcomm vor Gericht.


Ok. Aber was hat AMD mit Nvidia zu tun?


----------



## SimonG (5. September 2014)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Ok. Aber was hat AMD mit Nvidia zu tun?


 
Ist korrigiert, danke.


----------



## Noxxphox (5. September 2014)

Solln ihr geld bekomm und den forscherlies und engeneerlies gebn damit endlich n shrink kommt


----------



## rhalin (5. September 2014)

Samsung, die Patentmelkkuh der IT-Branche....


----------



## SnugglezNRW (5. September 2014)

> Samsung, die Patentmelkkuh der IT-Branche....



tja, die lernen es halt nicht


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. September 2014)

Albernes Nvidia ist albern. Man sucht wohl nach neuen Wegen, Tegra interessant zu machen - indem man die Konkurrenzchips vom Markt klagt.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (5. September 2014)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Albernes Nvidia ist albern. Man sucht wohl nach neuen Wegen, Tegra interessant zu machen - indem man die Konkurrenzchips vom Markt klagt.





 @Topic
 An Stelle von nV würde ich auch auf mein Recht beharren! 
Als direkte "Konkurrenzchips" würde ich Samsung u. Qualcomm Chip´s persönlich aber nicht einordnen.

LG EDDIE


----------



## Alex555 (5. September 2014)

Samsung sollte ihre Rechtsabteilung mal gewaltig aufstocken, und den Grünen in den A. treten  
Wenn die Produkte auf dem Markt sich nicht durchsetzen können, weil die Samsung Produkte den Markt beherrschen, klagt man halt dagegen. 
Dass man ARM und PowerVr nicht auch verklagt, ist ebenfalls komisch. 
Wieder einmal neben Gameworks eine weitere Methode, die Konkurrenz mit "schmutzigen" Methoden auszustechen, anstatt die eigenen Produkte zu verbessern - erbärmlich


----------



## 04_alex_4 (5. September 2014)

dann soll Nvidia dieses Gerichtsverfahren verlieren... wenn selber nicht konkurrenzfähig auf dem Smartphone-markt dann soll man eben die anderen in Ruhe lassen...


----------



## Verminaard (5. September 2014)

Patente sind ja dafuer da, damit diese ignoriert werden koennen und Technologien von jedem benutzt werden duerfen, oder?
Samsung hat hier wohl einen besonderen Stellenwert, weil sich, sobald gegen Samsung geklagt wird, sich User auf die Seite von Samsung stellen.
Das Samsung aber selbst sehr dubiose Methoden hat, wird gerne ignoriert.

Wo ist das Problem, wenn Patente verletzt werden, das der Patenthalter, der hier im Gegensatz zu Apple nicht nur Designpatente haelt, hier sein Recht einklagt?

Hier arbeiten wohl einige selbst gerne ohne Lohn, sonst kaemen solche Aussagen wie sie hier stehen nicht zustande.
Oder man basht generell gerne gegen nVidia, egal um was es geht.


----------



## 45thFuchs (5. September 2014)

So ist das mit Gesetzen,schmutzig ist da nichts.
Nur das Patentrecht an sich vielleicht.
Wenn Samsung wie öfters schon patente ohne anfrage nutzt müssen sie die folgen tragen.


----------



## Disneyfreund (5. September 2014)

Das ist das gute recht von Nvidia seine Patente einzuklagen.

Wenn man Patente einfach ignoriert, welchen Sinn haben die dann noch ?

Ein freundliches anfragen bei Nvidia mit eventl. einer Nutzungsgebühr oder sogar Gewinnbeteiligung wäre schon angemessen gewesen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. September 2014)

Bei grundlegenden Dingen, wie sie von den meisten der hier vorkommenden Patente berührt werden (unified shader zb), ist es fraglich, ob die Patente überhaupt gültig sind; bzw. ob nicht die beklagten Parteien ihrerseits Patente halten, die die gleichen Technologien ermöglichen. 
Nvidia verklagt Samsung, nicht etwa die Zulieferer/Entwickler der Chips, die im Zweifelsfall ja die Patente mit ihren Designs verletzt haben, weil bei Samsung am meisten zu holen wäre - es wird vermutlich darauf spekuliert, dass Samsung eine außergerichtliche Einigung einem langen Rechtsstreit vorziehen wird, da die reine Menge der verschiedenen von Samsung verwendeten Chips es wahrscheinlich macht, dass irgendwo irgendein Patentanspruch vor Gericht anerkannt werden wird.


----------



## Verminaard (5. September 2014)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Bei grundlegenden Dingen, wie sie von den meisten der hier vorkommenden Patente berührt werden (unified shader zb), ist es fraglich, ob die Patente überhaupt gültig sind; bzw. ob nicht die beklagten Parteien ihrerseits Patente halten, die die gleichen Technologien ermöglichen.
> Nvidia verklagt Samsung, nicht etwa die Zulieferer/Entwickler der Chips, die im Zweifelsfall ja die Patente mit ihren Designs verletzt haben, weil bei Samsung am meisten zu holen wäre - es wird vermutlich darauf spekuliert, dass Samsung eine außergerichtliche Einigung einem langen Rechtsstreit vorziehen wird, da die reine Menge der verschiedenen von Samsung verwendeten Chips es wahrscheinlich macht, dass irgendwo irgendein Patentanspruch vor Gericht anerkannt werden wird.


 

Artikel schon gelesen oder?



SimonG schrieb:


> NVIDIA  Launches Patent Suits Focused on Samsung Galaxy Phones, Tablets |  NVIDIA Blog
> Nvidia  im Patentstreit mit Samsung und Qualcomm | heise online



Steht in der Ueberschrift und in beiden Artikeln das sowohl Samsung als auch Qualcomm verklagt werden.

Es ist echt muehseelig.
Kaum ein Thread wo nVidia draufsteht, schon werden Scheuklappen aufgesetzt


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (5. September 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Es ist echt muehseelig.
> Kaum ein Thread wo nVidia draufsteht, schon werden Scheuklappen aufgesetzt



Es ist doch immer so, viele lesen nur das was sie wollen! 
Steht nVidia drauf muss nV Schuld sein! Ist ja auch Teufelswerk u. Hexerei. 

*@M4xw0lf*
 Währe es deine Firma u. dein Patent, würdest du dann auch sagen "ach macht mal, ist mir doch egal! Samsung wird schon Recht haben"!? 

 LG EDDIE


----------



## tigerjessy (5. September 2014)

Patentrecht-Streite gibt es wohl schon so lange wie es Patente gibt.
Ich würde jetzt auch nicht Nvidia oder Samsung den schwarzen Peter zuschieben.
Das ist mMn ganz normales wirtschaftliches denken und handeln.
Das zieht sich durch sämtliche Bereiche. 
Wer nicht versucht jeden erdenklichen Vorteil zu nutzen bleibt im schlimmsten Fall früher oder später auf der Strecke.
So ist es halt in unserer globalisierten Welt, leider.


----------



## Placebo (5. September 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Es ist echt muehseelig.
> Kaum ein Thread wo nVidia draufsteht, schon werden Scheuklappen aufgesetzt


 
Der einzige, der die Scheuklappen auf hat, bist du. Von allen 16 Antworten sind 6 pro Nvidia/kontra Samsung, 3 pro Samsung/kontra Nvidia und der Rest neutral. Jedes Mal, wenn ich von dir einen Post in einem Thread über Nvidia lese, jammerst du dass die Firma so runtergemacht wird und alle anderen böse sind. Man kann sich seine kleine Welt auch etwas zu stark zurecht drehen...

@Topic:
Langsam werde ich skeptisch. Entweder ist Samsung ein beliebtes Ziel für Patentstreitigkeiten geworden oder sie gehen manchmal wirklich zu weit. Irgendwo müssen die ganzen Meldungen ja herkommen.


----------



## Verminaard (5. September 2014)

Placebo schrieb:


> Der einzige, der die Scheuklappen auf hat, bist du. Von allen 16 Antworten sind 6 pro Nvidia/kontra Samsung, 3 pro Samsung/kontra Nvidia und der Rest neutral. Jedes Mal, wenn ich von dir einen Post in einem Thread über Nvidia lese, jammerst du dass die Firma so runtergemacht wird und alle anderen böse sind. Man kann sich seine kleine Welt auch etwas zu stark zurecht drehen...
> 
> @Topic:
> Langsam werde ich skeptisch. Entweder ist Samsung ein beliebtes Ziel für Patentstreitigkeiten geworden oder sie gehen manchmal wirklich zu weit. Irgendwo müssen die ganzen Meldungen ja herkommen.


 

Dann lies doch mal was die Leute so schreiben.
Anfeindungen kannste dir sparen oder via PN.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen_online (5. September 2014)

SimonG schrieb:


> Warum Nvidia nicht auch gegen ARM (Mali) und Imagination Techologies (PowerVR) vorgeht, obwohl diese Firmen explizit in der Pressemeldung beschuldigt werden, wird nicht weiter erklärt.



 Weil es außergerichtliche Einigungen gab?



Disneyfreund schrieb:


> Wenn man Patente einfach ignoriert, welchen Sinn haben die dann noch ?


Der Sinn von Patenten ist es, anderen Firmen offen zu legen, was man neues gemacht hat.
Das macht die Suche einfacher und hilft in Ländern ohne ernsthafte Anerkennung ausländischer
Patentechte für den Bau billiger Plagiate. 

Gab es hier nicht gestern einen Artikel über eine fast täuscht echt nachgebaute GTX780 aus China?  

Apropos rot oder grün. Was ist denn jetzt besser? Kann mir das mal irgendwer erklären?   




M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Bei grundlegenden Dingen, wie sie von den meisten der hier vorkommenden Patente berührt werden (unified shader zb), ist es fraglich, ob die Patente überhaupt gültig sind; bzw. ob nicht die beklagten Parteien ihrerseits Patente halten, die die gleichen Technologien ermöglichen.


Davon leben Patentanwälte. Und zwar in der Regel richtig gut.


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. September 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Artikel schon gelesen oder?


 
Durchaus (abgesehen davon, dass eines davon ist die Nvidia-Pressemeldung und das andere eine Meldung über die Pressemeldung ist - also eh nichts davon sich mit den Anschuldigungen auseinandersetzt oder weitergehende Informationen liefert). Neben Qualcomm betreffen die Patente, wenn sie zutreffen, aber auch praktisch alle anderen Unternehmen die irgendwas mit GPUs herstellen oder designen - AMD, Intel, ARM, Apple (wovon die ersteren beiden aber mit Sicherheit schon geltende Abkommen mit NV haben). Denk dir in meinen vorigen Post also noch "und Qualcomm" rein, an der restlichen Aussage ändert das nichts.


----------



## Verminaard (5. September 2014)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Durchaus (abgesehen davon, dass eines davon ist die Nvidia-Pressemeldung und das andere eine Meldung über die Pressemeldung ist - also eh nichts davon sich mit den Anschuldigungen auseinandersetzt oder weitergehende Informationen liefert). Neben Qualcomm betreffen die Patente, wenn sie zutreffen, aber auch praktisch alle anderen Unternehmen die irgendwas mit GPUs herstellen oder designen - AMD, Intel, ARM, Apple (wovon die ersteren beiden aber mit Sicherheit schon geltende Abkommen mit NV haben). Denk dir in meinen vorigen Post also noch "und Qualcomm" rein, an der restlichen Aussage ändert das nichts.


 
Du kritisiert aber das nVidia hier nur Samsung verklagt und nicht die Entwickler :


M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Bei grundlegenden Dingen, wie sie von den meisten  der hier vorkommenden Patente berührt werden (unified shader zb), ist  es fraglich, ob die Patente überhaupt gültig sind; bzw. ob nicht die  beklagten Parteien ihrerseits Patente halten, die die gleichen  Technologien ermöglichen.
> Nvidia verklagt Samsung, nicht etwa die Zulieferer/Entwickler der Chips,  die im Zweifelsfall ja die Patente mit ihren Designs verletzt haben,  weil bei Samsung am meisten zu holen wäre - es wird vermutlich darauf  spekuliert, dass Samsung eine außergerichtliche Einigung einem langen  Rechtsstreit vorziehen wird, da die reine Menge der verschiedenen von  Samsung verwendeten Chips es wahrscheinlich macht, dass irgendwo  irgendein Patentanspruch vor Gericht anerkannt werden wird.


 
Ist Qualcomm kein Entwickler?


----------



## ich111 (5. September 2014)

Was zum Teufel kann Samsung dafür wenn Qualcomm Patente verletzt. Nvidia hofft wie schon geschrieben einfach, dass Samsung zahlt.

Nein, ich bin kein Samsung Jünger


----------



## Flexsist (5. September 2014)

Rotkaeppchen_online schrieb:


> Apropos rot oder grün. Was ist denn jetzt besser? Kann mir das mal irgendwer erklären?



Bei rot musst du stehen, bei grün darfst du gehen. 

MfG


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (5. September 2014)

ich111 schrieb:


> Was zum Teufel kann Samsung dafür wenn Qualcomm Patente verletzt. Nvidia hofft wie schon geschrieben einfach, dass Samsung zahlt.
> 
> Nein, ich bin kein Samsung Jünger



Samsung verkauft die Geräte am Weltmarkt, muss also Datenblätter u. Co. erstellen. Somit kennt Samsung das was im Gerät verbaut wurde!
Zudem mussten sie als "Endkunde" irgendwann mal die Bauteile/Controller u. Co. für den oder die Entwickler freigeben. 
Samsung ist also genauso schuldig wie die Entwickler! 

Somit will nV nicht einfach nur Geld von den "drei Sterne" sehen, sondern verklagt den Verursacher der Geschichte schon zu recht! 

Denkt doch alle mal etwas weiter, als nur bis zum TFT und wieder zurück. 

LG EDDIE


----------



## Research (6. September 2014)

Jetzt soll der weiter verarbeitende dafür Haftbar gemacht werden, das andere, Vorherige, Fehler gemacht haben?

Muss Samsung jedes Patent nachprüfen, von Produkten die man extern nachkauft?

Na dann, hier mal ein Versuch das aufzudröseln:
https://www.techdirt.com/blog/innov...presenting-one-six-active-patents-today.shtml

2012 waren es ~250.000 Patente pro Smartphone.



> A new analysis shows just how _insane_ the patent thicket is today.  Done by "defensive" patent aggregator RPX (they try to position  themselves as the "good" version of Intellectual Ventures), the estimate  is that a stunning250,000 active patents today impact smartphones. 250,000. As the article notes that's _one in six active patents today_  -- and for an industry that is certainly less than 1% of US GDP. As a  comparison, the pharma industry, often put forth (inaccurately, in my  opinion) as an area where patents make sense, has accounted for a little  over 6% of US patents over the past 15 years. Also, there's this:_ ... in the pharmaceutical industry, there are approximately 46.8 patents  per every 1,000 jobs, whereas in the computer and peripherals equipment  sector, there are 277.5 patents per 1,000 jobs. Even the semiconductor  industry, known for its highly complex products, has a patent/job ratio  of 111.6 patents per 1,000 jobs -- approximately 40% the rate of patents  to jobs as the computer and peripherals market. _​




Und seitdem sind es nicht weniger Technologien/Funktionen und SOfteare geworden, die EInzug in den kleinen Laptop mit Telefonfunktion gewandert sind.


Klingt nach Störerhaftung. Und die ist ein Verbrechen gegen das deutsche Rechtssystem. Nannte sich früher Sippenhaft.


----------



## Gast1655586602 (6. September 2014)

Alex555 schrieb:


> Samsung sollte ihre Rechtsabteilung mal gewaltig aufstocken, und den Grünen in den A. treten



Sprechen wir von der Rechtsabteilung, die sich nicht einmal gegen Apples Trivialpatente wehren konnte? Mit Aufstocken wird die Qualität bei denen auch nicht besser. Wenn Nvidia im Recht ist, braucht man schon extrem gute Anwälte um den Klienten da raus zu boxen. 




Alex555 schrieb:


> Wenn die Produkte auf dem Markt sich nicht durchsetzen können, weil die Samsung Produkte den Markt beherrschen, klagt man halt dagegen.



Wenn der/die Marktführer aufgrund ihrer Größer es nicht mehr nötig hat, kleineren Unternehmen für ihre Technologien zu bezahlen, stimmt etwas nicht. Hier geht es um mehr als nur die Tegras. ARM-Prozessoren werden immer moderner und wildern daher in den Gefilden der Grafikkarte. 

Das ist genau dieselbe Fall, in der sich Nvidia im Bereich der Mobilfunktechnologien bewegt. Alles vermint mit Uboot-Patenten! Man kann nicht einen Millimeter forschen ohne von der Konkurrenz verklagt zu werden. Das ist genau so schlimm wie die Codec-Patente von x264 vs Google's WebM/VP8.




Alex555 schrieb:


> Dass man ARM und PowerVr nicht auch verklagt, ist ebenfalls komisch.



Das ist einfach: Nvidia hat Anteile an ARM. Dazu verstößt nicht jeder ARM-Prozessor automatisch gegen diese Patente. Erst die modernen Modelle imitieren Funktionen normaler Grafikkarten. Mit PowerVr und Intel gibt es wohl Lizentaustauschprogramme mit Nvidia. Apple wird sich sicher auch ein Lizenzpaket mit Nvidia geschnürt haben. Desweiteren ist der Apfel in Sachen Grafik nicht so fleißig wie bei reiner Prozessorleistung.




Alex555 schrieb:


> Wieder einmal neben Gameworks eine weitere Methode, die Konkurrenz mit "schmutzigen" Methoden auszustechen, anstatt die eigenen Produkte zu verbessern - erbärmlich



Vorsicht, du unterstellst hier unbewiesene Anschuldigungen. Außer AMD und Partnern hat das noch keiner bestätigen können.

Aktuell sind die Tegras aus reiner Performancesicht meilenweit vor der Konkurrenz. Der Tegra K1 ist locker 1/3 schneller als alles auf dem Markt. Passt aber manchem scheinbar nicht ins Weltbild 




M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Bei grundlegenden Dingen, wie sie von den meisten der hier vorkommenden Patente berührt werden (unified shader zb), ist es fraglich, ob die Patente überhaupt gültig sind; bzw. ob nicht die beklagten Parteien ihrerseits Patente halten, die die gleichen Technologien ermöglichen.



Soso, Unified Shader sind also laut dir trivial und selbsterkärend? Das sind nicht zufällig eine Ansammlung von Methoden, Konzepten  und Logarithmen? Hat sicher nie jemand erfunden ...? Was heute selbstverständlich ist, musst sich erst im Laufe der Jahre entwickeln. 

Da es heute nur noch zwei der Pioniere aus der Gründungszeit der Grafikkarten gibt, ist Nvidia wahrscheinlich im Besitz einer Menge dieser Grundlagenpatente. Selbst falls Samsung/Qualcomm patente hätten, wäre immer noch zu prüfen, von wann diese stammen. Bei Patenten gilt immer noch das Recht der ersten Anmeldung. 




M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Nvidia verklagt Samsung, nicht etwa die Zulieferer/Entwickler der Chips, die im Zweifelsfall ja die Patente mit ihren Designs verletzt haben, weil bei Samsung am meisten zu holen wäre - es wird vermutlich darauf spekuliert, dass Samsung eine außergerichtliche Einigung einem langen Rechtsstreit vorziehen wird, da die reine Menge der verschiedenen von Samsung verwendeten Chips es wahrscheinlich macht, dass irgendwo irgendein Patentanspruch vor Gericht anerkannt werden wird.



Samsung hatte bereits Gespräche mit Nvdia und hatte eine Zahlung bisher abgelehnt. Daher ist es jetzt erst zu diesem Verfahren gekommen. Entweder es gibt eine außerg. Einigung wie du sagst oder aber eine mögliche Strafzahlung. Unter Umständen einigen sich die Konfliktparteien auch zum gegenseitigen Austausch von Patentpools. 




iGameKudan schrieb:


> NVidia wird der nächste extreme Patenttroll nach Apple, ich sehe es kommen.


 
Dafür müssen sie erst einmal eine Reihe von Trivialprozessen führen. Bisher klang die Anschuldigung relativ technisch. DA waren keine abgerundeten Ecken oder potentielle Ubootpatente dabei. Aber vielleicht machst du auch nur Spaß


----------



## SaftSpalte (6. September 2014)

wieso klagt man erst so spät ?


----------



## fire2002de (6. September 2014)

Research schrieb:


> Muss Samsung jedes Patent nachprüfen, von Produkten die man extern nachkauft?


 
ja, das geschieht schon alg. in der Entwicklung. klar ist Samsung nicht haftbar für Mist den Qualcomm verzapft aber du musst jeden der quasi dagegen verstößt erst mal "anzeigen" in einem verfahren wird dann geklärt wer überhaupt welchen Stellenwert hat und wer quasi gleich wieder gehen darf.

und Samsung hat ja an sich alles richtig gemacht und an Qualcomm verwiesen, also warum regen sich hier die Leute auf ?

oder vergesse ich da etwas?

mfg


----------



## DarkScorpion (6. September 2014)

Samsung muss nicht jedes Patent überprüfen.

Die werden sich an Qualcomm gewendet haben und eine Kaufinterresse an Chips mit speziellen Spezifikationen gezeigt.
Spätestens im 300 Seitenstarken Vertrag steht sicherliche im einem Abschnitt, dass Qualcomm sich verpflichtet alle Lizenzen für fremde Patente besitzt.

Aber da Samsung ein großer fetter Fisch ist und Qualcomm eher klein wird natürlich Samsung verklagt. Ist ganz normal so.


----------



## Gast1655586602 (6. September 2014)

SaftSpalte schrieb:


> wieso klagt man erst so spät ?



Angeblich sind Samsung und Nvidia schon seit 2 Jahren im Gespräch über besagte Patentierung. Laut Nvidia hätte Samsung die Patente so lange kostenlos genutzt, dass sie es mit der Zeit unfreiwillig bezahlen wollen. Die Summen müssen mittlerweile in die Milliarden gehen. 

Jetzt ist das Maß für Nvidia überschritten und man lässt das Gericht den Sachverhalt klären. Dazu käme für Samsung & Co. sicher noch ein saftige Strafzahlung. 




fire2002de schrieb:


> ja, das geschieht schon alg. in der Entwicklung. klar ist Samsung nicht haftbar für Mist den Qualcomm verzapft aber du musst jeden der quasi dagegen verstößt erst mal "anzeigen" in einem verfahren wird dann geklärt wer überhaupt welchen Stellenwert hat und wer quasi gleich wieder gehen darf.
> 
> und Samsung hat ja an sich alles richtig gemacht und an Qualcomm verwiesen, also warum regen sich hier die Leute auf ?


 
Die Sache ist extrem kompliziert. Da Samsung selbst fertigt und entwickelt, können sie die Schuld nicht vollständig von sich schieben. Wenn Samsung ein Hersteller ist oder für eine Produktreihe verantwortlich ist, müssen sie auch gewährleisten sämtliche Lizenzgebühren dafür zu bezahlt zu haben. 

Samsung müsste nachweisen über Zulieferer wie Qualcomm entsprechende Gebühren übernommen zu haben. Das können oder wollen sie laut bisherigem spärlichem Stand nicht. Daher zieht Nvidia sowohl Samsung als auch Qualcomm vor Gericht. Qualcomm prüft den Sachverhalt intern aktuell. Samsung will es vor Gericht klären.




DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Samsung muss nicht jedes Patent überprüfen.
> 
> Die werden sich an Qualcomm gewendet haben und eine Kaufinterresse an Chips mit speziellen Spezifikationen gezeigt.
> Spätestens im 300 Seitenstarken Vertrag steht sicherliche im einem Abschnitt, dass Qualcomm sich verpflichtet alle Lizenzen für fremde Patente besitzt.



Bei Samsung hat man sowohl Eigenentwicklungen als auch Fremdzukäufe. Zulieferer wie Qualcomm müssen natürlich garantieren, besagte Technik bauen zu dürfen. Ansonsten handelt es sich unter Umständen um Plagiate. Sobald ein Verstoß gegen Patente bei einer Firma wie Samsung gemeldet wird, ist Samsung verpflichtet dies zu prüfen. Tun sie das nicht, hat man als Patentinhaber das Recht bei der ITC entsprechende Produkte vom Verkauf zu stoppen. Das ist in erster Linie für Bililg-Nachahmer aus z.B. China gedacht.

Das hat Nvidia im ersten Schritt jetzt getan.

Ab hier wird es kompliziert, denn es gibt sehr viele unterschiedliche Lizenzmodelle. Angenommen Qualcomm hätte die Lizenzgebühr bezahlt, muss das nicht automatisch für Samsung auch gelten. In der IT-Industrie ist das ein riesen Ärgernis und führt immer wieder zu Konflikten. 




DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Aber da Samsung ein großer fetter Fisch ist und Qualcomm eher klein wird natürlich Samsung verklagt. Ist ganz normal so.


 
Nein! Sowohl Samsung als auch Qualcomm sind extrem große Fische. Beide haben einen großen Teil des Funk- und Mobilarktes unter ihrer Kontrolle. Die verkauften Stückzahlen sind astronomisch und in eine Vielzahl an Geräten verbaut. 

Auch wenn Nvidia nur .50cent bis 1$ pro verkauftes Gerät bekäme, wären wir blitzschnell im Millardenbereich an Lizenzeinnahmen. Nvidia verklagt sowohl Samsung als auch Qualcomm. Falls sie vor Gericht recht bkommen, müssten theoretisch alle Geräte mit diesen verbauten SoCs nachträglich Gebühr bezahlen.


----------



## DaStash (8. September 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem, wenn Patente verletzt werden, das der Patenthalter, der hier im Gegensatz zu Apple nicht nur Designpatente haelt, hier sein Recht einklagt?


Ich glaube das Problem ist, so wie ich das verstanden habe, dass die eigentlichen Patentverletzer die genannten Zulieferer sind und nicht Samsung. Steht ja auch in der News das es unklar ist, warum diese nicht direkt angeklagt werden.

 MfG


----------



## Verminaard (8. September 2014)

Aber Qualcomm wird verklagt.
Ich weis nicht inwiefern juristisch Samsung auch verantwortlich ist.
Ich persoenlich glaube aber nicht das nVidia hier einfach gegen Samsung klagt, weil Samsung riesengroß ist.
Ohne juristische Grundlage werden die glaube ich nicht wirklich was machen.

Ich finds halt seltsam das Samsung doch immer wieder in Bezug auf Patentverletzungen auftaucht.
Liegt das jetzt an den Patenthaltern die Samsung hier unrecht tun oder liegt es doch an Samsung die erstmal schauen wie weit sie gehen koennen.
Kommen Klagen, werden diese abgewickelt, kommen keine, dann ists auch gut und das vermeintliche Geschaeftsmodell geht auf.

Ich weis es nicht. Ich habe auch keinen Einblick in den genauen Sachverhalt. Andere User moegen diesen haben um hier Samsung oder nVidia auf uebelste zu Verurteilen.

Wir werden aber sehen, ob das Alles vor Gericht, sofern es dazu ueberhaupt kommt, Bestand hat und wie ein moegliches Urteil aussehen wird.

Bis dahin versuche ich mich jeder Pro oder Contra Meinung, egal zu welcher Firma, zu enthalten.


----------



## DaStash (8. September 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Aber Qualcomm wird verklagt.
> Ich weis nicht inwiefern juristisch Samsung auch verantwortlich ist.
> Ich persoenlich glaube aber nicht das nVidia hier einfach gegen Samsung klagt, weil Samsung riesengroß ist.
> Ohne juristische Grundlage werden die glaube ich nicht wirklich was machen.
> ...



Man verklagt die wo etwas zu hooen ist. Alles andere lohnt nicht.

MfG


----------



## uka (11. September 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Aber Qualcomm wird verklagt.
> Ich weis nicht inwiefern juristisch Samsung auch verantwortlich ist.
> Ich persoenlich glaube aber nicht das nVidia hier einfach gegen Samsung klagt, weil Samsung riesengroß ist.
> Ohne juristische Grundlage werden die glaube ich nicht wirklich was machen.
> ...


 
Samsung wurde von Nvidia auf die Verletzung der Patente aufmerksam gemacht und muss agieren (Gesetz), tun sie dies nicht, darf gegen sie ebenfalls geklagt werden, da sie die Patentverletzung fördern. 

Da sich beide Parteien schon Jahr(e?) darüber ohne Einigung unterhalten (seitens Samsung), ist es nur logisch das Nvidia dies nun zum Richtertisch bringt.


----------



## Shiny49 (11. September 2014)

Rotkaeppchen_online schrieb:


> Davon leben Patentanwälte. Und zwar in der Regel richtig gut.


 
Kann ich bestätigen 

Ist aber nicht so, dass Patente keinen Nutzen haben...Letztlich sind sie genau dafür da die technische Errungenschaft zu sichern.

Das Nvidia nur gegen Samsung vorgeht, liegt wohl daran, dass die anderen Verletzer sich außergerichtlich mit dem Patentinhaber geeinigt haben. ( Im Übrigen ist das im Interesse der meisten Patentinhaber, da das immer ewig dauert was einzuklagen)


----------



## ich111 (11. September 2014)

Patente machen schon lange nicht mehr das wofür sie erfunden wurden, eine Reform des gesamten Patentsystems ist mehr als überfällig


----------

